# iMac Core Duo 20" et effet de rémanence !



## bluheim (22 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai acheté un iMac Core Duo 20" et je trouve l'affichage particulièrement horrible : il y a un effet de rémanence extrêmement prononcé dés que je déplace une fenêtre à l'écran. J'ai constaté ce problème sur 2 iMac Core Duo 20" et je commence à me poser de sérieuses questions quand à la qualité de cet appareil.

Y'a t'il dans la salle quelqu'un qui en a acheté un et qui peut tester son écran ? C'est très simple : il suffit d'ouvrir une fenêtre du Finder et de la bouger rapidement à l'écran. Chez moi, il y a une rémanence énorme au niveau des bords de la fenêtre (une trace blanche qui disparaît en quelques dixièmes de secondes). C'est difficile à expliquer mais ça saute aux yeux.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## SirG (22 Février 2006)

Les écrans TFT sont différents des écrans CRT, et donc, ce la peut jouer. Après, j'ai aussi un iMac 20" Core Duo, et je ne trouve pas qu'il y ait de phénomènes amplifiés par rapport à mon portable ou mon PC en CRT. 

La rémanence est provoquée par l'accoutumance de l'oeil à une source de lumière. C'est donc ton oeil qui réagit et croit qu'une trace blanche se forme. 
Ce que je te conseille, c'est d'aller dans le dock à Préférences Système/Moniteurs et de régler la luminosité, qui est peut-être trop importante pour toi, en raison de la qualité de l'écran. 

Celle-ci est jugeable en se déplaçant. Prenez un écran bas de gamme, et écartez-vous de l'axe central. L'image s'assombrit. Par sur celui-ci. Un peu comme le X Black bien connu des utilisateurs Vaio.


----------



## bluheim (22 Février 2006)

SirG a dit:
			
		

> Les écrans TFT sont différents des écrans CRT, et donc, ce la peut jouer. Après, j'ai aussi un iMac 20" Core Duo, et je ne trouve pas qu'il y ait de phénomènes amplifiés par rapport à mon portable ou mon PC en CRT.


 
Donc tu n'as pas de problème de rémanence avec l'écran de ton iMac ?



> La rémanence est provoquée par l'accoutumance de l'oeil à une source de lumière. C'est donc ton oeil qui réagit et croit qu'une trace blanche se forme.


 
Tu veux dire que le problème vient...de mes yeux ???  

Donc, normalement, si je filme le problème avec mon APN et si je poste la vidéo ici même, je devrais être le seul à voir le problème, c'est ça ?

Je teste ça dés ce soir. Je vais également demander à d'autres personnes de me dire s'ils voient le problème ou non. Je serais surpris que ça vienne de moi puisque je n'ai jamais constaté ce problème sur mon ancien Cinema Display 20", pourtant lui aussi très lumineux - et d'ailleurs, je n'ai jamais vu ce problème sur aucun autre écran LCD.


----------



## desertea (22 Février 2006)

Vraiment aucun problème de ce type.
J'ai beau faire bouger la fenêtre à toute vitesse pas une seule trace !!!  

(A noter, que la luminosité est au mini)

Le seul souci avec cet iMac, pour moi, c'est son niveau de luminosité trop élevé !! même au mini, c'est encore trop !! mais bon !!


----------



## SirG (22 Février 2006)

Pareil, il est très lumineux, signe d'une bonne qualité.

Essaie déjà de diminuer ta luminosité.

Après, je me souviens que sous Windows on pouvait régler un paramètre concernant la trace lors d'un déplacement de fenêtre. Peut-être que c'est possible aussi sous OSX.


----------



## hfidek (23 Février 2006)

salut
pour moi aussi aucun probleme avec l ecran de mon imac 20" 
si t arrive a faire une video pour nous montrer le truc


----------



## SirG (24 Février 2006)

Pas mal ton avatar. C'est une Saturn?


----------



## bluheim (24 Février 2006)

Bon, à moins que les 3 iMac 20" que j'ai essayé étaient défectueux, et que les yeux de l'animateur Apple de la Fnac soient aussi bizarres que les miens, c'ets bien un problème récurrent sur ce modèle.

Voici comment le voir avec certitude :

- Lancez iWeb
- Ne fermez pas le sélecteur de modèle
- Faites bouger la fenêtre à l'écran (en cercle, c'est plus spectaculaire)
- Observez les boutons Annuler et Choisir, vous constaterez de superbes traces blanches de rémanence.

Evidemment, ça apparaît également sur tous les autres éléments de l'interface. C'est proprement inadmissible sur un ordinateur de ce prix. Je ne sais pas quel est le temps de réponse de l'écran mais je n'ai JAMAIS vu ça de toute ma vie même sur des écrans bas de gamme !

Je dois encore tester avec un écran externe pour être certain qu'il s'agit d'un problème d'écran et non pas d'un problème logiciel (peu probable).

Faites le test chez vous, c'est édifiant !


----------



## desertea (24 Février 2006)

J'ai beau faire la manip dans tout les sens .......rien, pas une seules traces (vraiment rien).

Ta machine semble avoir un réel problème. Si maintenant, tu dis que l'ensemble des iMac ont ce problème, je ne suis pas d'accord.
Vu la façon donc tu le décris, je pense que plus d'un utilisateur s'en plaindrait aujourd'hui, non ?

Le phénomène que tu décris, n'existe plus sur les écrans d'aujourd'hui, sauf si ils ont un défaut de conception !!!

Ou peut être ton oeil (steeve austin ?? lol)


----------



## regsam (24 Février 2006)

Bonjour
J'ai reçu hier mon iMac Intel 20" et j'en suis très satisfait.
Pas d'effet de rémanence du tout, je confirme.


----------



## Pavat69 (26 Février 2006)

regsam a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> J'ai reçu hier mon iMac Intel 20" et j'en suis très satisfait.
> Pas d'effet de rémanence du tout, je confirme.



Iem pour moi, aucun pb du genre


----------



## Me_G (26 Février 2006)

Pareil pour moi, j'ai essayer, rien a signaler.. Le seul petit probleme que j'ai avec mon ecran, c'est un pixel brillant, qui ne se voi que lorsque l'ecran est noir, et qu'on le cherche...


----------



## macgilles (27 Février 2006)

Bonjour. De mon côté, j'avais déjà noté une rémanence, pas vraiment gênante quand on visionne un film. Mais je n'ai pas regardé de film d'action... Cette rémanence est confirmée par la manipulation indiquée dans iweb. Le halo blanc autour des boutons se voit bien. Cela ne m'avait pas gêné plus que ça, mais c'est vrai qu'il y a un halo...

Donc rassure-toi, Blueheim, tu n'es pas paranoïaque (ou alors moi aussi...)


----------



## foudeapple (27 Février 2006)

Ben si tu penses que tu es un de ces rares victimes de ce probleme, faudrait que tu vais valoir la garantie de ton ordinateur !

Bouge tes fesses avant qu'il soit trop tard !

Si tu y as pensé et si tu l'as deja fait, fais nous signe de tes nouvelles ok ???


----------



## marclabs (28 Février 2006)

Pas de pb de rémanence mais mon écran est étalonné !

Rémanence de l'écran ou de la vision ?


----------



## bluheim (1 Mars 2006)

marclabs a dit:
			
		

> Pas de pb de rémanence mais mon écran est étalonné !
> 
> Rémanence de l'écran ou de la vision ?


 
De l'écran, évidemment, puisque c'est constaté par l'ensemble de mon entourage...et par un démonstrateur Apple. 

Ceci étant dit, si vous me confirmez que vos iMac n'ont pas le problème, je suis tout prêt à vous croire, et je serais bien content que ça ne touche que mon iMac (qui est sous garantie). Mais c'est le 3ème iMac m'enque je vois avec ce défaut et je commence à me poser des questions...

macgilles semble avoir le soucis. Mais on ne serait donc que 2 pour l'instant sur ce forum. Je vais essayer de tester d'autres modèles dans d'autres enseignes que La Fnac, mais c'est difficile d'en trouver par ici.


----------



## bluheim (1 Mars 2006)

Pendant que je vous tiens : vous avez quel modèle d'iMac 20" ? 128 ou 256 Mo de VRAM ? Les 3 Mac sur lesquels j'ai constaté le problème étaient des 128Mo de VRAM...


----------



## bluheim (2 Mars 2006)

Bon, je vois que ça soulève pas les foules cette histoire... 

Demain, je me rend dans un centre de maintenance/vente Apple et je vais tester leurs iMac Core Duo. Si le problème se produit encore, je vais commencer à avoir du mal à mettre ça sur le compte de la malchance. Je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## desertea (3 Mars 2006)

Pour ma part, zéro problème.
RAM vidéo à 256 Mébi.


----------



## JPTK (3 Mars 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, zéro problème.
> RAM vidéo à 256 Mébi.




Des mébi ?  Comme c'est mimi


----------



## desertea (3 Mars 2006)

Mignon et surtout plus précis !!!

http://searchstorage.techtarget.com/sDefinition/0,,sid5_gci825099,00.html


----------



## hunjord (3 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Des mébi ?  Comme c'est mimi


Pour prolonger la réflexion de JPTK je fournis quelques précisions essentielles....la RAM se mesure En Méga octet, voir Giga Octet et non en mébi??....nan??
Un octet est un paquet de 8 byte.... , donc c'est pas pareil et ca n'a rien a voir !!!!


----------



## desertea (3 Mars 2006)

1 mébi = 1 048 576 octets. Néologisme proposé par l'IEC en remplacement de méga-octet, le préfixe « méga » désignant un million, et pas 2 puissance 20


----------



## bluheim (3 Mars 2006)

Bon, je vais demander un changement de la dalle de mon iMac. J'ai pas pu voir les iMac du centre de maintenance d'Apple, les 2 seuls qu'ils avaient étaient en...SAV et ils m'ont pas laissé les tester. Ils m'ont confirmé qu'ils n'avaient pas de problème et que celui que j'ai constaté sur les 3 iMac que j'ai testé n'existe plus depuis l'arrivée des dalles actives. Mouais.

De toute façon, je n'ai guère le choix : vous me dites tous que le problème n'existe pas, je l'ai constaté sur 3 iMac et je ne peux donc être certain de rien. Si ça se trouve, la Fnac a recçu une mauvaise série (les 3 que j'ai testé proviennent de la même Fnac).

Bref, je vais donc faire changer ma dalle et si le problème apparaît encore, je vous mord les *******s.


----------



## desertea (3 Mars 2006)

Je peux d'assurer, que je n'ai aucun problème de rémanence sur ma machine.
J'ai fait plusieurs tests, rien !!!! même en se concentrant particulièrement sur ce point, rien.

Si tu reçois un autre iMac avant ce pb, teste le loto !!


----------



## bluheim (4 Mars 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Je peux d'assurer, que je n'ai aucun problème de rémanence sur ma machine.
> J'ai fait plusieurs tests, rien !!!! même en se concentrant particulièrement sur ce point, rien.
> 
> Si tu reçois un autre iMac avant ce pb, teste le loto !!



J'ai envie de te croire, et tu me donnes un peu d'espoir. 

Juste pour être certain à 100%, il n'y a vraiment aucune trace blanche qui entoure les boutons quand tu fais bouger rapidement, en cercle, la fenêtre de sélection de modèle d'iWeb ? Je sais, je suis chiant, mais j'ai besoin d'être rassuré !


----------



## desertea (4 Mars 2006)

Promis rien !!!

Mais je pense ne pas être le seul ?????????????

Allez les mecs, il faut le rassurer !!!!!!!


----------



## bluheim (4 Mars 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Promis rien !!!
> 
> Mais je pense ne pas être le seul ?????????????
> 
> Allez les mecs, il faut le rassurer !!!!!!!



Merci ! Dés la semaine prochaine, direction SAV !


----------



## iota (4 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Un octet est un paquet de 8 byte....


Un octet est un paquet de 8 *bits* et pas byte.
Byte c'est le mot anglais pour Octet. 

@+
iota


----------



## desertea (4 Mars 2006)

Le terme "méga" (1 million) par exemple n'est pas réservé à l'usage de l'informatique, que je sache ?. Et c'est pour cette raison qu'il n'est pas adapté.

Quand on parle d'un méga en informatique c'est égal à 1024 Ko par exemple ?
Et un méga watt ? combien de Kw ?

Cependant, un Mébi= 1 048 576 octets (voir la définition sur le site cité plus haut) cela ne pose aucun pb.

Mais bon, les habitudes !!!

Pas besoin de parler de bytes ou ***** !!! un million = 1 000 000
1 méga de choux fleurs = 1 000 000 de choux fleurs


----------



## hunjord (5 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Un octet est un paquet de 8 *bits* et pas byte.
> Byte c'est le mot anglais pour Octet.
> ...


Est ce que Bits (sans E...) est plus francais que Byte....je pense pas trop...   
Bonjour je voudrais avoir un ordi avec plein de bitsse dedans???? (ca c'est francais...) 
@+
Stef
PS: d'ailleurs c'est quoi le vrai mot Francais pour Byte??


----------



## ederntal (5 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Merci ! Dés la semaine prochaine, direction SAV !



Oui... fonce... j'en ai testé plusieurs... sans soucis!


----------



## bluheim (5 Mars 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Oui... fonce... j'en ai testé plusieurs... sans soucis!



J'ai préparé une petite image :







Le vert clair situé sous les titres bleus ("Applications Mac" par exemple) , n'est PAS du à la vidéo : c'est bien ce que j'ai à l'écran ! Un horrible effet de rémanence qui affecte tous les éléments d'interface.

Ca a été constaté sous NewsFire. Si quelqu'un a NewsFire sur son disque dur, je serais pas contre qu'il vérifie le résultat chez lui ce que ça donne en créant un groupe, puis en choisissant "Cluster Groups" dans le menu View et en bougeant la fenêtre à l'écran, pour voir si les mêmes trainées vertes apparaissent sur son iMac Core Duo 20".


----------



## iota (5 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				hunjord a dit:
			
		

> PS: d'ailleurs c'est quoi le vrai mot Francais pour Byte??


Comme je l'ai dit précédemment... 
Byte = Octet
Bit (pour *Bi*nary Dig*it*) est utilisé en anglais et en français.

@+
iota


----------



## Kéfa (6 Mars 2006)

iMac Core Duo, 256 VRAM, NewsFire, Clusters Groups... Aucune rémanence, même en bougeant dans tous les sens.

Voilà


----------



## bluheim (6 Mars 2006)

Kéfa a dit:
			
		

> iMac Core Duo, 256 VRAM, NewsFire, Clusters Groups... Aucune rémanence, même en bougeant dans tous les sens.
> 
> Voilà


 
Merci, ça termine de me convaincre que c'est bien un problème sépcifique à la série reçue par La Fnac d'Annecy. 

Je fonce faire ce qu'il faut pour faire changer la dalle.


----------



## lawappe (8 Mars 2006)

J'ai reçu mon Core Duo hier (20", 256 vidéo), j'ai fait l'expérience proposé sur iWeb, et je vois moi aussi, parfois, des 'traces' blanches. Mais comme cela a été dit plus haut, je pense que c'est l'oeil qui a un retard de focale sur l'affichage à l'écran.

En tout cas, ça ressemble à tout, sauf à de la rémanence.


----------



## bluheim (8 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu mon Core Duo hier (20", 256 vidéo), j'ai fait l'expérience proposé sur iWeb, et je vois moi aussi, parfois, des 'traces' blanches. Mais comme cela a été dit plus haut, je pense que c'est l'oeil qui a un retard de focale sur l'affichage à l'écran.
> 
> En tout cas, ça ressemble à tout, sauf à de la rémanence.


 
Clairement, chez moi c'est de la rémanence : ça ne se verrait pas sur une vidéo si c'était l'oeil qui se trompait. Tu peux faire le test de NewsFire posté un peu plus haut  ?


----------



## lawappe (8 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Clairement, chez moi c'est de la rémanence : ça ne se verrait pas sur une vidéo si c'était l'oeil qui se trompait. Tu peux faire le test de NewsFire posté un peu plus haut  ?



J'ai aussi ce phénomène bleuté, mais dans des proportions bien moins importantes que ce que je vois sur ta capture. Il faut vraiment y poser l'oeil dessus pour l'apercevoir.


----------



## bluheim (8 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi ce phénomène bleuté, mais dans des proportions bien moins importantes que ce que je vois sur ta capture. Il faut vraiment y poser l'oeil dessus pour l'apercevoir.


 
C'est un effet de rémanence,  à mon sens inacceotable sur une machine de ce prix. Chez moi, ça explose aux yeux, et c'est pas uniquement les titres de groupes de NewsFire, c'est tous les éléments d'interface qui laissent des trainées assez affolantes.


----------



## lawappe (8 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> C'est un effet de rémanence,  à mon sens inacceotable sur une machine de ce prix. Chez moi, ça explose aux yeux, et c'est pas uniquement les titres de groupes de NewsFire, c'est tous les éléments d'interface qui laissent des trainées assez affolantes.



C'est ce dont j'allais te parler.
Je trouvais bizarre que cet effet apparaisse sur certaines applications uniquement, et pas sur le système lui-même.
Maintenant si tu as de grosses trainées comme sur ta capture durant toute ta session OS X, ça semble anormal. Car ici, rien de tout ça.


----------



## bluheim (8 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce dont j'allais te parler.
> Je trouvais bizarre que cet effet apparaisse sur certaines applications uniquement, et pas sur le système lui-même.
> Maintenant si tu as de grosses trainées comme sur ta capture durant toute ta session OS X, ça semble anormal. Car ici, rien de tout ça.


 
Je vais dissiper le malentendu : ça le fait absolument partout, pas uniquement sur certaines applications. Mais c'est plus visible avec certains éléments d'interface et c'ets donc ceux-ci que j'ai signalé ici (puisqu'ils ne laissent aucune place au doute, en particulier les groupes de NewsFire).


----------



## lawappe (8 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Je vais dissiper le malentendu : ça le fait absolument partout, pas uniquement sur certaines applications. Mais c'est plus visible avec certains éléments d'interface et c'ets donc ceux-ci que j'ai signalé ici (puisqu'ils ne laissent aucune place au doute, en particulier les groupes de NewsFire).



Ok ok !
Mais parfois, à force de chercher quelque chose on finit par le voir partout !  

Plus sérieusement, si c'est à ce point, cours te faire changer la dalle.


----------



## bluheim (8 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Ok ok !
> Mais parfois, à force de chercher quelque chose on finit par le voir partout !
> 
> Plus sérieusement, si c'est à ce point, cours te faire changer la dalle.



Avant d'avoir cet iMac, j'avais un PowerMac avec un écran Cinema Display 20". Et malgrè toutes mes maniaqueries habituelles, je n'ai jamais vu l'ombre d'un problème sur cet écran. Si je l'ai vu, c'est que ça saute aux yeux... 

Au passage, un CD 20" coûte 600 euros. Un iMac 20" en coûte 1800. J'attend un écran de qualité au moins équivalente.


----------



## lawappe (10 Mars 2006)

Bon tes soucis de rémanence m'ont intrigué, d'autant plus que, ce matin, je l'ai remarqué moi aussi sur les forums de MacGé, en utilisant la roulette verticale de la Mighty Mouse.

Je suis allé illico chez mon revendeur, qui m'a pris pour un dingue lorsque j'ai collé mes yeux à tous les mac dispos avec ma clé usb contenant la page web en question.

Résultat: l'effet apparaît sur tous les iMac (y compris le 17").

Donc je ne suis pas certain que ton souci soit résolu avec une autre dalle.
Mais je suis bien d'accord que pour le prix des machines c'est assez désagréable.
Mais bon, pendant les tests chez mon revendeur, y'a que moi qui voyait cet effet !
Je vais prendre rendez-vous avec un ophtalmo au cas où


----------



## bluheim (10 Mars 2006)

Merci d'avoir testé d'autres iMac. 

Par contre, je reste persuadé que le mien a un problème particulièrement prononcé, ne serait-ce que parce qu'il apparait très clairement sur les vidéos que j'ai faite à partir de mon appareil photo numérique ! Si l'effet de rémanence était peu prononcé, au point que certains le voient et pas d'autres, il devrait êter strictement invisible en vidéo, et en particuler sur des arrêts sur image.

De toute façon, je vais emmener mon iMac en SAV et louer un autre iMac 20" Core Duo en attendant son retour. Je verrais bien si l'iMac de location a le même problème...


----------



## Major Tom (10 Mars 2006)

Chez moi : iMac 20" intel DC - VRAM : 128
Je n'ai rien constaté de ce que du décris après avoir testé comme dit plus haut. Affichage nickel. Problème de dalle : queud !
Je l'ai depuis 3 semaines et j'ai juste constaté que le soir en rentrant du taf j'ai les yeux beaucoup plus explosés et fatigués qu'avant lorsque je bossais sur un CRT.


----------



## lawappe (10 Mars 2006)

Major Tom a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi : iMac 20" intel DC - VRAM : 128
> Je n'ai rien constaté de ce que du décris après avoir testé comme dit plus haut. Affichage nickel. Problème de dalle : queud !
> Je l'ai depuis 3 semaines et j'ai juste constaté que le soir en rentrant du taf j'ai les yeux beaucoup plus explosés et fatigués qu'avant lorsque je bossais sur un CRT.



Et quand tu fais défiler la page de ce sujet vers le bas, ne vois tu pas apparaitre une fraction de seconde un halo turquoise, juste en dessous des bandes grises, dans lesquelles sont indiquées les infos de date du post et numéro du post ?

J'ai fait des dizaines de tests, et j'a remarqué que ça ne se produit qu'avec des couleurs spécifiques qui sont juxtaposées. Dans le cas de MacGé, c'est le gris clair/gris foncé. La preuve, c'est que cet effet se produit lors du défilement vers le bas et non vers le haut. Dans ce cas là, la bande rouge sur le haut des topics du forum ne produit pas l'effet du tout.

Je pense que ce n'est pas un défaut spécifique d'une dalle en particulier.


----------



## Major Tom (10 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Et quand tu fais défiler la page de ce sujet vers le bas, ne vois tu pas apparaitre une fraction de seconde un halo turquoise, juste en dessous des bandes grises, dans lesquelles sont indiquées les infos de date du post et numéro du post ?
> 
> J'ai fait des dizaines de tests, et j'a remarqué que ça ne se produit qu'avec des couleurs spécifiques qui sont juxtaposées. Dans le cas de MacGé, c'est le gris clair/gris foncé. La preuve, c'est que cet effet se produit lors du défilement vers le bas et non vers le haut. Dans ce cas là, la bande rouge sur le haut des topics du forum ne produit pas l'effet du tout.
> 
> Je pense que ce n'est pas un défaut spécifique d'une dalle en particulier.



Ben oui mais nan... tout est nickel sauf mes yeux !
:style:


----------



## lawappe (10 Mars 2006)

Major Tom a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais nan... tout est nickel sauf mes yeux !
> :style:




Comme moi quoi... mon revendeur Apple voit rien et moi je vois une trace...


----------



## bluheim (10 Mars 2006)

Major Tom a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais nan... tout est nickel sauf mes yeux !
> :style:



Tu vois la bande "turquoise" sur l'image là ?








Ca a été pris avec mon APN, c'est donc pas une illusion d'optique que seuls certains d'entre nous voient : c'est bel et bien un défaut de l'écran !

J'en ai une autre, encore plus sympa et facilement constatable sous iTunes :






Les petites "taches" bleues pointées par les 3 flèches au milieu de l'image sont en réalité des images fantômes des textes, des effets de rémanence hallucinants. Et qu'on ne viennent pas me dire que seuls certains yeux peuvent les voir : si vous les voyez sur une image tirée d'une vidéo enregistrée à 30 images/seconde avec un APN, je vous laisse imaginer à quel point c'est visible en vrai !

Allez, une dernière pour la route :







Superbe !  

Je suis extrêmement content d'avoir payé un ordinateur 1800 pour me retrouver avec un écran digne des tous premiers écrans LCD (et encore).


----------



## bluheim (10 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Comme moi quoi... mon revendeur Apple voit rien et moi je vois une trace...



Ton revendeur est un menteur. Pour rappel, j'ai constaté ce problème à la Fnac, devant un animateur Apple qui a été obligé d'admettre qu'il le voyait, étant donné qu'il y avait des témoins qui eux le voyait - en fait, tout le monde le voit ce problème, tous les gens à qui je l'ai montré l'ont vu et sans forcer le moins du monde : ça saute aux yeux !


----------



## iota (11 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				bluheim a dit:
			
		

> ça saute aux yeux !


Personnellement, j'ai eu l'occasion de jouer avec un iMac 20" et je n'ai rien constaté de particulier (je travaille principalement sur écran CRT, alors les défauts des LCD je les vois généralement assez rapidement).
Mais je pense pas que tu sois victime d'un effet de rémanence, mais plutôt de couleurs qui bavent (pas forcément imputable à la dalle LCD, mais qui peut être le résultat d'une défaillance de la partie électronique qui gère l'écran).

La rémanence n'est pas un défaut en soit (bien que certains écrans rendent le phénomène moins visible que l'autre) mais uniquement imputable à l'oeil humain (à cause de la persistance rétinienne).

Pourquoi ne pas avoir contacter directement Apple pour demander une réparation ou un échange ?

@+
iota


----------



## bluheim (11 Mars 2006)

> Pourquoi ne pas avoir contacter directement Apple pour demander une réparation ou un échange ?
> 
> @+
> iota



Pour deux raisons :

- Je n'ai pas acheté l'iMac sur l'Apple Store ! 
- C'est le 3ème iMac que je vis avec ce problème et apparemment, d'autres l'ont aussi sur ce forum : j'ai donc toutes les raisons de penser qu'un échange ne garantira rien. Une réparation par contre, j'y pense très fortement. Lundi, je vais à Grenoble voir si les iMac de leur Fnac cet du mag Apple ont le même soucis.


----------



## iota (11 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> - Je n'ai pas acheté l'iMac sur l'Apple Store !


Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème, il suffit d'enregistrer ton matériel sur le site d'Apple il me semble.

@+
iota

PS : à l'occasion, je ferais des test sur l'iMac 20" de la fnac de Lille.


----------



## hemelune (11 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Et quand tu fais défiler la page de ce sujet vers le bas, ne vois tu pas apparaitre une fraction de seconde un halo turquoise, juste en dessous des bandes grises, dans lesquelles sont indiquées les infos de date du post et numéro du post ?



Oh mon dieu, je n'avais jamais fait attention à ça mais maintenant que tu le dis effectivement je constate cet effet vert turquoise .

Mais il semblerait que pour ma part ce soit uniquement sur macge après avoir verifier dans itunes et sur d autre site absolument rien .

edit:

Ah non je le retrouve sur d autres site également .

edit: cependant il semble que ce soit mon prononcé que toi, par ex dans itunes aucun effet .

Demain je sort mon apn et je film mon écran pour voir .


----------



## bluheim (11 Mars 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> Oh mon dieu, je n'avais jamais fait attention à ça mais maintenant que tu le dis effectivement je constate cet effet vert turquoise .
> 
> Mais il semblerait que pour ma part ce soit uniquement sur macge après avoir verifier dans itunes et sur d autre site absolument rien .
> 
> ...



Je me demande s'il n'y a pas différents niveaux de problèmes en fonction des écrans. Tu es certain de ne pas le voit avec iTunes ?


----------



## hemelune (11 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande s'il n'y a pas différents niveaux de problèmes en fonction des écrans. Tu es certain de ne pas le voit avec iTunes ?



Si j' ai bien compris ses effets apparaissent lorsque l' on scroll avec la souris, sur itunes je ne vois rien sur mes applications rien non plus, mais j' ai quand même des doutes maintenant, en tout cas ce dont je suis sur c est que je voi très bien l' effet sur macg lorsque je scroll, ou sur d autres forum .

je filmerais mon ecran demain pou verifier, mais à l oeil nu rien de visible en dehors des exemples sités .


----------



## bluheim (11 Mars 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> Si j' ai bien compris ses effets apparaissent lorsque l' on scroll avec la souris, sur itunes je ne vois rien sur mes applications rien non plus, mais j' ai quand même des doutes maintenant, en tout cas ce dont je suis sur c est que je voi très bien l' effet sur macg lorsque je scroll, ou sur d autres forum .
> 
> je filmerais mon ecran demain pou verifier, mais à l oeil nu rien de visible en dehors des exemples sités .



Les effets apparaissent dés qu'un mouvement a lieu à l'écran. Donc dés que je bouge une fenêtre, qu'une "sheet" apparaît, etc...

J'ai même testé mon vieux Quake et la rémanence y est très prononcée.


----------



## hemelune (11 Mars 2006)

Dans tous les cas il semblerait que les efffets constaté chez moi soient moins prononcés que chez toi , cependant je constate quand changeant le profil de mon moniteur en profil generique rvb l' effet est moins prononcé quoique toujours présent .


----------



## bluheim (11 Mars 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> Dans tous les cas il semblerait que les efffets constaté chez moi soient moins prononcés que chez toi , cependant je constate quand changeant le profil de mon moniteur en profil generique rvb l' effet est moins prononcé quoique toujours présent .



De façon assez amusante, chez moi changer le profil de couleur change aussi la couleur de la rémanence.


----------



## lawappe (11 Mars 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> Oh mon dieu, je n'avais jamais fait attention à ça mais maintenant que tu le dis effectivement je constate cet effet vert turquoise .



Ce qui confirme ce que j'ai dit plus haut, apparemment tous les iMac produisent ce phénomène mais les yeux de chacun ne le voient pas toujours.

Autre petit exercice à faire, que j'ai essayé ce matin:

Affichez le forum MacGé, ne touchez plus au clavier ni à la souris.
Bougez les yeux de haut en bas, et de bas en haut. Le phénomène se produit aussi, bien qu'extrèmement plus léger. Le plus notable eset bien entendu là où l'on voit l'effet le plus prononcé en faisant défiler la page avec la molette de la souris.

Autre exercice, regarder une phrase de texte, toujours sur le forum de MacGé, puis rapidement focalisez votre regard sur un autre mot. Des effets 'flou' semblent être générés alors que pourtant seuls les yeux bougent. C'est un effet bien connu des ophtalmo. L'oeil a un temps (très faible, mais suffisant pour qu'un effet surgisse) de 'mise au point', qui est plus ou moins long selon la constitution de chacun d'entre nous. Et pour enfoncer encore le clou: la plupart des personnes qui bossent sur un écran depuis très longtemps (c'est mon cas, plus de 20 ans d'info ça éclate les yeux) ont très souvent un oeil plus lent que l'autre lorsque le regard se focalise sur un point précis. Mon ophtalmo m'a prescrit une rééducation occulaire...

Essayez aussi de figer votre regard sur un texte noir avec un fond blanc. Très rapidement, l'oeil voit le texte se dédoubler légèrement, d'une manière très lumineuse.

Tout cecii pour dire que l'effet de couleurs qui bavent produit par les écrans plats, plus ou moins visible, ajouté à ce phénomène visuel lié à l'oeil humain font que certains le voient immédiatement et d'autres non. Personnellement je n'ai vu l'effet sur iWeb qu'en collant mes yeux dessus, et pour le forum de MacGé, je ne m'en suis aperçu qu'après 2 ou 3 jours de consultation intensive.

Alors...


----------



## etidej (11 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Alors...



Alors on parle là de phénomenes lié à l'oeil et qui pourrait être valable pour tous écran, et encore nous sommes doté nous humains de ce qui ce fait de mieux en matière d'optique, j'en veux pour exemple la vidéo; Prennais n'importe quel caméra vidéo même celles disposant de l'option pour filmer une télé le rendu fait bien apparaitre des défaut que seul l'oeil humain arrive à annulé...

Cordialement


----------



## lawappe (11 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Alors on parle là de phénomenes lié à l'oeil et qui pourrait être valable pour tous écran, et encore nous sommes doté nous humains de ce qui ce fait de mieux en matière d'optique, j'en veux pour exemple la vidéo; Prennais n'importe quel caméra vidéo même celles disposant de l'option pour filmer une télé le rendu fait bien apparaitre des défaut que seul l'oeil humain arrive à annulé...
> 
> Cordialement



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi.

C'est pour celà que les captures d'écran (les images postées par bluheim) montrent le même phénomène que si l'on capturait une seule image d'une vidéo, lorsqu'un personnage cours par exemple (valable pour tout autre objet en mouvement).

L'oeil voit des jambes qui bougent parfaitement lorsque la vidéo est projetée, mais plusieurs jambes floues lorsque l'on regarde image par image.


----------



## Major Tom (11 Mars 2006)

Bon ben voilà, il faut te rendre tu sais ou ? à l'evidence !
t'es tombé sur une mauvaise série.
J'ai essayé toutes les manip decrites et meme en cherchant bien : 0% de remanence. (ça fait 15 piges que je bosse dans les arts graphiques sur des mac et pc de toutes sortes, ecran NB, puis couleurs, puis LCD, et tu ne vas pas me faire croire que j'arrive pas à distinguer un truc qui marche d'un truc qui deconne). 
Alors, evidemment que les revendeurs fnac et autres ne vont pas l'admettre : si le matos vendu revient en SAV ils ne doivent pas toucher leurs com' dessus.
Comme si un garagiste admettais que les plaquettes de freins qu'il vient de te poser sont déjà usées !
Je me souviens qu'une fois je m'étais fait livrer un PPC qui faisait la petite musique de démarrage mais ou il ne se passait rien derrière (disque mort-né). Le revendeur m'affirmait lui : "vous voyez bien qu'il démarre" jusqu'à ce que je lui dise "ok, mon voisin de palier est huissier de justice, vous voulez que je lui demande de constater qu'il démarre ?", et là il s'est incliné et me l'a remplacé le lendemain. Si ton matos est enregistré chez apple, tu contacte le support et ils te le change recta. La fnac aussi va te le reprendre sans problème d'ailleurs, il suffit de faire preuve d'un peu de "charisme".
Arrete de manipuler tes fenetres et tes applics dans tous les sens, tu éteins tout, tu débranches, tu remets dans le carton et tu le ramène fissa. T'as simplement pas eu de bol, pas la peine d'élaborer une théorie du complot, les mauvaises séries existent (meme chez BMW ou Mercedes, alors tu penses : avec des machins fabriqués à 90% dans une usine à Shangaï ou Canton...)


----------



## bluheim (11 Mars 2006)

Major Tom a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben voilà, il faut te rendre tu sais ou ? à l'evidence !
> t'es tombé sur une mauvaise série.
> J'ai essayé toutes les manip decrites et meme en cherchant bien : 0% de remanence. (ça fait 15 piges que je bosse dans les arts graphiques sur des mac et pc de toutes sortes, ecran NB, puis couleurs, puis LCD, et tu ne vas pas me faire croire que j'arrive pas à distinguer un truc qui marche d'un truc qui deconne).



Voilà le genre de phrase qui me rassure fortement !  J'adore cette machine et j'espère que ça depuis que je l'ai : être tomber sur une mauvaise série.


----------



## lawappe (11 Mars 2006)

Major Tom a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben voilà, il faut te rendre tu sais ou ? à l'evidence !
> t'es tombé sur une mauvaise série.



Eh bien avec tous les essais que j'ai fait sur plusieurs machines, toutes neuves, je dirais que tu fais parti de ceux qui ont la chance de ne pas voir l'effet. Car moi je l'ai constaté sur tous les iMac Core Duo que j'ai testé. 20 ou 17, 128 ou 256 de ram. Et aucun ne provennait d'une quelconque Fnac.

Alors si c'est un défaut de la dalle, on appelle tous Apple, on fait un container et on attends tous le retour de nos machines. Car là, pour une mauvaise série, c'est plutôt toute la série...


----------



## bluheim (11 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Alors si c'est un défaut de la dalle, on appelle tous Apple, on fait un container et on attends tous le retour de nos machines. Car là, pour une mauvaise série, c'est plutôt toute la série...



On est bien d'accord !


----------



## iota (11 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien avec tous les essais que j'ai fait sur plusieurs machines, toutes neuves, je dirais que tu fais parti de ceux qui ont la chance de ne pas voir l'effet. Car moi je l'ai constaté sur tous les iMac Core Duo que j'ai testé. 20 ou 17, 128 ou 256 de ram. Et aucun ne provennait d'une quelconque Fnac.


En même temps, si c'était un problème généralisé, on en aurait entendu parler autre part que sur MacGénération non ? 
Car généralement, quand il y a un problème de ce genre avec un produit Apple, ça fait vite le tour du monde (au hasard, l'iPod qui se raye...).

@+
iota


----------



## bluheim (11 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> En même temps, si c'était un problème généralisé, on en aurait entendu parler autre part que sur MacGénération non ?
> Car généralement, quand il y a un problème de ce genre avec un produit Apple, ça fait vite le tour du monde (au hasard, l'iPod qui se raye...).
> ...



Oui, c'est une évidence, je suis moi même le premier surpris que personne d'autre n'en ait parlé alors que le problème touche quand même pas mal de bécanes. Ca voudrait certainement dire que c'est pas un problème généralisé mais plutôt un problème qui touche une partie conséquente du parc - pas suffisamment pour que ça fasse le tour du monde.


----------



## Major Tom (11 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> En même temps, si c'était un problème généralisé, on en aurait entendu parler autre part que sur MacGénération non ?
> Car généralement, quand il y a un problème de ce genre avec un produit Apple, ça fait vite le tour du monde (au hasard, l'iPod qui se raye...).
> ...



Hyper d'accord avec toi, d'autant qu'avec la frousse que m'ont flanqué tous ces posts, j'ai fureté sur d'autres forums apple (canada, US, UK et autres) et je n'ai rien trouvé de semblable.
Sinon moi je suis d'accord pour le container à condition que ce ne soit pas du matos tombé du camion lol:style:


----------



## Major Tom (11 Mars 2006)

ça me rappele l'époque du Cube, ou des types soutenaient mordicus qu'ils arrivaient à voir les micro-fissures (lol : imagine qu'elles faisaient à peine quelques microns). Ce qui prouve que qu'on cherche bien, on trouve toujours quelques chose (Steeve Austin, 1982).


----------



## bluheim (11 Mars 2006)

Major Tom a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappele l'époque du Cube, ou des types soutenaient mordicus qu'ils arrivaient à voir les micro-fissures (lol : imagine qu'elles faisaient à peine quelques microns). Ce qui prouve que qu'on cherche bien, on trouve toujours quelques chose (Steeve Austin, 1982).



Oui, enfin faut quand même comparer ce qui est comparable hein ? Là c'est pas un truc que seules quelques personnes voient, c'est un truc que TOUT le monde voit sur ma machine et celles où j'ai constaté le problème.

Et puis soyons clair : entre des micro-fissures sur un coque et un écran qui affiche des trainées incompréhensibles, il y a un monde !


----------



## desertea (11 Mars 2006)

Le pb est peut être situé devant la machine !!  
Il suffit peut être d'un oeil plus sensible qu'un autre ? qui sait ?

Les personnes ayant des problèmes de rémanences ont-ils pu faire constater ce défaut par des potes ?
Si oui, tous ont-ils perçu le problème ?  

Pour ma part, je vois toujours rien !!


----------



## bluheim (11 Mars 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Le pb est peut être situé devant la machine !!
> Il suffit peut être d'un oeil plus sensible qu'un autre ? qui sait ?
> 
> Les personnes ayant des problèmes de rémanences ont-ils pu faire constater ce défaut par des potes ?
> Si oui, tous ont-ils perçu le problème ?



Oui, tous les gens à qui j'ai montré le problème l'ont vu, sans aucun problème : amis, famille, animateur Apple,...

Et les images postées plus haut ne laissent pas de place au doute, non ? Les bandes bleues/vertes qui suivent les éléments d'interface sont quand même loin d'être imperceptibles...


----------



## lawappe (11 Mars 2006)

Bon, j'ai contacté Apple à ce sujet.
Ils m'on fait faire quelques manips.

Création d'un nouveau compte, navigation sur ce nouveau compte. Le problème est toujours là.

Réinitialisation PRAM (avec reboot), réinitialisation SMU (avec reboot). Le problème est toujours là.
Au passage mon Mac a redémarré avec un bruit de ventilos infernal !! J'ai eu un peu la trouille.
J'ai du refaire un reset SMU pour remettre ça en ordre. Ouf !

Test du matériel avec l'outil d'apple: Apple Hardware Test. Aucun souci détecté.

Contact avec un tech apple, on refait le point sur le sujet, il me propose de faire une archive du système, puis de réinstaller OS X. La procédure est là: http://www.info.apple.com/kbnum/n107120.

Et si ça ne résoud pas le problème, d'amener le Mac chez un revendeur le plus proche.

Perso, je suis tout nouveau sur Mac, et j'hésite à faire cette réinstallation système.
Si certains d'entre vous se sentent plus courageux, qu'ils n'hésitent pas et nous tiennent au courant.

En espérant que ça fasse avancer le schmilblick.


----------



## Major Tom (11 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tous les gens à qui j'ai montré le problème l'ont vu, sans aucun problème : amis, famille, animateur Apple,...
> 
> Et les images postées plus haut ne laissent pas de place au doute, non ? Les bandes bleues/vertes qui suivent les éléments d'interface sont quand même loin d'être imperceptibles...



I WANT TO BELIEVE (Fox Mulder. 1994)


----------



## lawappe (13 Mars 2006)

Bon, j'ai finalement tenté la réinstallation complète du système.

Non seulement ça ne m'a pas résolu le problème de rémanence, mais je l'ai aussi remarqué durant la phase initiale de configuration du Mac. Lorsque le cube tourne sur lui-même, une petite rémanence blanche apparaît sur le texte.

J'ai informé Apple par chat du nombre de clients ciblés, ils m'ont proposé de contacter Apple Care France pour qu'ils soumettent le problème aux ingénieurs Apple. Le gars était étonné que l'on soit plusieurs à avoir ce souci...

Alors que faire maintenant ?


----------



## bluheim (13 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai finalement tenté la réinstallation complète du système.
> 
> Non seulement ça ne m'a pas résolu le problème de rémanence, mais je l'ai aussi remarqué durant la phase initiale de configuration du Mac. Lorsque le cube tourne sur lui-même, une petite rémanence blanche apparaît sur le texte.
> 
> ...



J'ai le même problème avec le cube qui tourne : c'est bien un effet de rémanence très prononcé ! Aujourd'hui, je vais vérifier 2-3 autres iMac 20". Et s'il s'avère qu'ils ont le même défaut, je contacte Apple également et je prépare un dossier pour les différentes rédactions PC/Mac du Web.

Tu as un contrat Apple Care ?


----------



## lawappe (13 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le même problème avec le cube qui tourne : c'est bien un effet de rémanence très prononcé ! Aujourd'hui, je vais vérifier 2-3 autres iMac 20". Et s'il s'avère qu'ils ont le même défaut, je contacte Apple également et je prépare un dossier pour les différentes rédactions PC/Mac du Web.
> 
> Tu as un contrat Apple Care ?



Salut,

j'allais justement te proposer de contacter Apple à ce sujet, car le support par chat m'a conseillé de faire remonter l'info si on était plusieurs à remarquer cet effet.

Je n'ai pas encore pris Apple Care, mais je comptait le faire dans les semaines à venir.
Actuellement, j'ai les 90 jours d'assistance Apple Care, que je peux prolonger en souscrivant plus tard au service.

Tiens moi au courant après avoir appelé Apple, car je remettrais une couche par appel téléphonique si besoin est. Si tu veux effectuer une démarche commune, je peux te communiquer mes coordonnées téléphoniques en MP pour que l'on en discute plus sérieusement.

Mais cette rémanence est étrange, car je ne la vois pas sur tous les sites, ça dépend de la couleur utilisée. Et c'est très souvent cette couleur turquoise qui apparait, alors que sur MacGé la barre qui la génère est grise, sur les Apps, les barres sont bleues... bizarre tout de même...

J'attends de tes nouvelles.

Merci.


----------



## etidej (13 Mars 2006)

Bon là je m'inquiete... c'est vrais qu'en faisant l'essai "iweb" avec les boutons annuleer et choisir c'est flagrant. Maintenant de là a savoir si c'est un problème de dalle ou pas ça devient fou cette histoire.

Comment ce fait-il que nous soyons tous en mesure d'observer ce phénomène. Existe-t-il dans le monde d'autres personnes qui peuvent constater ce problème...?

Si non j'ai aussi apple care et je veux bien me joindre à vous pour une demande groupé... mon mac n'a jamais pris le camion... donc pas de chute...


----------



## lawappe (13 Mars 2006)

Bon,

j'ai testé sur mon portable PC sous XP, avec ClearType activé, afin de me rapprocher au maximum de l'affichage du Mac.

Bilan: l'effet turquoise est présent sur les forums de Macgé, mais de manière bien moins flagrante.
Faut dire aussi que l'écran est un 15" WXGA, donc bien moins grand que le 20" du Core Duo !

Alors, c'est surement du à la technologie utilisée sur les écrans plats. Mais le fait que ce soit si flagrant sur nos iMac... 

La première personne d'Apple que j'ai eue par chat m'a dit que ça venait d'un souci logiciel et que ça pouvait être rétabli logiciellement. Mais j'ai des doutes. D'autant plus que j'ai passé tout les trucs de reset, y compris la réinstall du système avec formatage du disque dur.

Alors, si action groupée il peut y avoir (sous forme de courriers, d'appels, ou autre), j'en suis !

Tenons nous au courant.


----------



## mbapcl (13 Mars 2006)

Je viens de recvoir aussi mon imac core Duo 20" et je n'ai aucun problème rémanence


----------



## bluheim (14 Mars 2006)

Bon, j'ai testé 2 autres iMac 20" Core Duo à Grenoble hier, sans deux magasins différents et...les 2 avaient de graves problèmes de rémanence ! On a mêm epu comparer avec un vendeur l'écran de l'iMac avec un Cinema Display 20" et le résultat est lamentable pour l'écran de l'iMac : il n'y a pas une trace de rémanence sur le Cinema Display alors que l'iMac en est bourré !

Maintenant, ça fait 6 iMac défectueux sur...6 testés ! Je serais curieux de pouvoir voir de mes yeux un des iMac de ceux ici qui me soutiennent que leur bécane n'a aucun soucis parce que j'y crois de moins en moins. Si l'un d'entre vous habite pas trop loin de la Haute-Savoie... 

J'ai également préparé une application qui permet de voir le problème de façon spectaculaire. Je poste le lien dans quelques minutes...


----------



## bluheim (14 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> j'allais justement te proposer de contacter Apple à ce sujet, car le support par chat m'a conseillé de faire remonter l'info si on était plusieurs à remarquer cet effet.
> 
> ...



Clairement, le problème n'est PAS isolé. Je refuse encore de dire qu'il est généralisé mais j'en suis de plus en plus persuadé. Plutôt que contacter Apple, je vais plutôt tenter de sensibiliser les utilisateurs au problème, parce que je suis persuadé que ceux qui dosent ne pas avoir de problème ne l'ont PAS remarqué.

Je vais donc envoyer un email à toutes les rédacs Mac/PC de France et des US que je connais avec des photos, des liens vers des vidéos et une application que j'ai développé qui permet de voir le problème de façon spectaculaire. Elle est sur mon iDisk public :

eric.morand@mac.com

Elle s'appelle iMacDisplayTester. Il suffit de bouger la barre grise au milieu de la fenêtre et d'admirer les belles trainées blanches. Encore plus sympa : laisser la barre au milieu et bouger la fenêtre.

Si les journalistes commencent à remarquer le problème à leur tour, ils en feront des news et ça fera réagir un peu le monde.

Je reste tout de même atterré par le fait qu'un iPod Nano à 300 qui se raye facilement puisse créer un tolé gigantesque quand un iMac à 1800 dont l'écran est defectueux ne pose de problèmes à personne.


----------



## lawappe (14 Mars 2006)

On peut y accéder comment à ce logiciel pour le télécharger ?
J'en bien envie d'aller le montrer à mon revendeur pour qu'il en soit convaincu lui aussi.

Tu comptes contacter la presse et pas informer Apple ? Ce sont pourtant les premiers à pouvoir faire quelque chose. Je les appellerais, on verra bien...


----------



## bluheim (14 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> On peut y accéder comment à ce logiciel pour le télécharger ?



Il est sur mon iDisk public.

Dans le Finder, menu Aller, puis iDisk, puis Dossier public d'un autre utilisateur.

Là tu tapes mon identifiant Apple : eric.morand






> Tu comptes contacter la presse et pas informer Apple ? Ce sont pourtant les premiers à pouvoir faire quelque chose. Je les appellerais, on verra bien...



Je contacte la presse parce qu'Apple n'aura rien à faire de 2-3 gars qui ont un problème quand plusieurs centaines de miliers prétendent ne pas en avoir. Il faut d'abord que les gens se rendent compte qu'il y a un sérieux problème et après seulement on pourra tenter quelque chose.


----------



## lawappe (14 Mars 2006)

OK, je vais aller chercher ça merci.

Au passage, je viens de remarquer la rémanence sur Mail et iTunes également.
Ca craint là...


----------



## bluheim (14 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> OK, je vais aller chercher ça merci.
> 
> Au passage, je viens de remarquer la rémanence sur Mail et iTunes également.
> Ca craint là...



Oui, elle est présente absolument partout. C'est particulièrement visible avec certains thèmes de couleur, mais elle existe bel et bien partout. Dans les jeux à la première personne, c'est particulièrement atroce. Le truc qui doit rappeler des souvenirs de 2001 aux PCistes...


----------



## etidej (14 Mars 2006)

Bon j'ai testé mon imac, tout va bien j'ai un super effet de rémanence....:mouais: 

Mais cela le fait que sur l'Imac intel ou sur l'ancien G5 aussi parce qu'à première vu c'est les mêmes écrans...?

Ou alors nous sommes les betas testeurs d'un nouveau type d'écran avec rémanence à donf....

C'est pas drôle... 1790 ... mois qui vient juste de switcher depuis moins d'une semaine.... je sais pas quoi en pensé...

De là a penser qu'apple va faire quelque chose....


----------



## bluheim (14 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai testé mon imac, tout va bien j'ai un super effet de rémanence....:mouais:
> 
> Mais cela le fait que sur l'Imac intel ou sur l'ancien G5 aussi parce qu'à première vu c'est les mêmes écrans...?
> 
> ...



Le G5 est épargné, ce ne sont pas les même dalles...

Et oui, on subit là probablement de grosses économies d'échelle faites pas Apple au détriment de la qualité de la dalle. Pour un switcher, on ne peut pas fair epire comme première expérience. Passe le message autour de toi, montre le problème. De mon côté, je prépare mon dossier pour qu'on puisse espérer qu'Apple reconnaisse le problème et se bouge.


----------



## iota (14 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Le G5 est épargné, ce ne sont pas les même dalles...


T'as de infos la dessus, car je suis en train d'en chercher et je trouve pas... (je trouve pour le 17" mais pas le 20).
Sinon, comme je l'ai déjà dit, il n'y a pas que la dalle qui rentre en compte, il faut aussi prendre en compte toute l'électronique qu'il y a derrière.
Accuser ainsi la dalle me parait précipiter...

@+
iota


----------



## bluheim (14 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> T'as de infos la dessus, car je suis en train d'en chercher et je trouve pas... (je trouve pour le 17" mais pas le 20).
> Sinon, comme je l'ai déjà dit, il n'y a pas que la dalle qui rentre en compte, il faut aussi prendre en compte toute l'électronique qu'il y a derrière.
> ...



Oui, l'électronique (de la dalle) peut parfaitement entrer en compte. Quand je parle de dalle, je fais un abus de langage. 

Mais j'ai du mal à imaginer que ça puisse être un problème de carte vidéo par exemple.

Pour le reste, pour les avoir comparé directement, il est clair que les dalles des 20" G5 et 20" Core Duo ne sont pas les mêmes : luminosité, contraste, celle de Core Duo est clairement meilleure. Mais cette rémanence...


----------



## lawappe (14 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Oui, l'électronique (de la dalle) peut parfaitement entrer en compte. Quand je parle de dalle, je fais un abus de langage.
> 
> Mais j'ai du mal à imaginer que ça puisse être un problème de carte vidéo par exemple.
> 
> Pour le reste, pour les avoir comparé directement, il est clair que les dalles des 20" G5 et 20" Core Duo ne sont pas les mêmes : luminosité, contraste, celle de Core Duo est clairement meilleure. Mais cette rémanence...



Ben, a mon avis, ça peut venir soit de la dalle, soit de la carte vidéo, qui n'oublions pas est nouvelle aussi sur les Core Duo, soit du pilote qui la gère. Mais en extrapolant, ça peut aussi venir de la carte mère (port PCI Express)...

J'espère que la dalle n'est pas responsable, d'autant plus qu'à part ce phénomène elle semble de très bonne qualité (luminosité, angle de vision, contraste...).

Demain matin j'appelle Apple Care et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## bluheim (14 Mars 2006)

Merci. 

J'ai quand même vraiment du mal à voir comment ça pourrait venir d'autre chose que la dalle elle-même...


----------



## lawappe (14 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> 
> J'ai quand même vraiment du mal à voir comment ça pourrait venir d'autre chose que la dalle elle-même...



Pour avoir utilisé Linux pendant des années, je sais que certains pilotes dégueulassent l'affichage, mais c'est généralement plus glauque que cet effet de rémanence. Donc je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas technicien.

Si c'est un souci de dalle, ça va être quand même génant pour Apple...
Car soit ils vont reprendre leurs colis et devoir rembourser, soit ils vont devoir changer des dalles un peu partout


----------



## bluheim (14 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir utilisé Linux pendant des années, je sais que certains pilotes dégueulassent l'affichage, mais c'est généralement plus glauque que cet effet de rémanence. Donc je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas technicien.
> 
> Si c'est un souci de dalle, ça va être quand même génant pour Apple...
> Car soit ils vont reprendre leurs colis et devoir rembourser, soit ils vont devoir changer des dalles un peu partout



Je compte bien sur la seconde solution. 

De toute façon, je lâcherais pas l'affaire. J'adore ce que fait cette boîte mais là ils se sont clairement foutu de leurs clients - et fans !


----------



## iota (14 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quand même vraiment du mal à voir comment ça pourrait venir d'autre chose que la dalle elle-même...


Tu sais, des fabricants de dalles, il y en a 3 gros, Samsung, LG-Philips et AU-Optronics (voir un 4ème CMO) et ils n'ont pas des dizaines de modèles au catalogue.

Tu peux trouver dans le commerce des modèles d'écran différents exploitant la même dalle avec des prix pouvant varier du simple au double (la qualité également).

Tout ça pour dire que la dalle ne fait pas la qualité d'un écran (mais elle y participe évidement ).

@+
iota


----------



## lawappe (14 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Je compte bien sur la seconde solution.
> 
> De toute façon, je lâcherais pas l'affaire. J'adore ce que fait cette boîte mais là ils se sont clairement foutu de leurs clients - et fans !



T'inquiètes pas, je lacherais pas non plus.

En plus, pour un switch... 
J'ai déjà emm...é Apple Care pour le clavier (que j'ai reçu et tout va mieux), secoué le support par chat pour la dalle, et demain je continue par téléphone.

Apple va commencer à se demander si de faire switcher les gens était une bonne idée !  

Bon, je déconne un peu car faut bien se détendre entre deux rémanences


----------



## bluheim (14 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, des fabricants de dalles, il y en a 3 gros, Samsung, LG-Philips et AU-Optronics (voir un 4ème CMO) et ils n'ont pas des dizaines de modèles au catalogue.
> 
> Tu peux trouver dans le commerce des modèles d'écran différents exploitant la même dalle avec des prix pouvant varier du simple au double (la qualité également).
> 
> ...



Donc ce serait plutôt au niveau de l'électronique qui gère la dalle que ça merde ?


----------



## iota (14 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Donc ce serait plutôt au niveau de l'électronique qui gère la dalle que ça merde ?


Ah... ça j'en sais rien 
Je dis simplement que ça va pas être évident de déterminer exactement d'où vient le problème 

@+
iota


----------



## bluheim (14 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ah... ça j'en sais rien
> Je dis simplement que ça va pas être évident de déterminer exactement d'où vient le problème
> 
> @+
> iota



Ils trouveront !


----------



## lawappe (14 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Ils trouveront !



Oui, c'est d'ailleurs l'object de mon appel demain.

Les gars du chat, étant incapables de solutionner le problème avec leurs RESET PRAM et RESET SMU, y compris réinstall OS X, ils m'ont proposé de prendre contact avec le support de mon pays par téléphone, afin d'informer les ingénieurs d'Apple que le problème est généralisé.


----------



## bluheim (14 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est d'ailleurs l'object de mon appel demain.
> 
> Les gars du chat, étant incapables de solutionner le problème avec leurs RESET PRAM et RESET SMU, y compris réinstall OS X, ils m'ont proposé de prendre contact avec le support de mon pays par téléphone, afin d'informer les ingénieurs d'Apple que le problème est généralisé.



Excellent ! 


N'hésites pas à leur donner mon identifiant .Mac pour qu'ils puissent accéder à mon iDisk public et tester avec mon appli (que j'ai corrigé au passage - si tu n'avais pas la barre grise au milieu quand (si) tu l'as testée, maintenant elle y est).


----------



## etidej (15 Mars 2006)

+1

Heeuu moi aussi j'ai fait un switch et moi aussi je suis pas content de ma dalle... et moi aussi je suis dispo...


----------



## lawappe (15 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> +1
> 
> Heeuu moi aussi j'ai fait un switch et moi aussi je suis pas content de ma dalle... et moi aussi je suis dispo...



Bon, faut créer une association là !


----------



## etidej (15 Mars 2006)

apres le power mac il y a eu le rémamac...


----------



## lawappe (15 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> apres le power mac il y a eu le rémamac...



 

T'as raison, vaut mieux en rire...

Tiens, c'est le moment, je vais appeler Apple Care à ce sujet.
Je vous tiens au courant dans la foulée.


----------



## lawappe (15 Mars 2006)

Bon, en revanche, le support par téléphone me fait moins rigoler.
Après 30 mn de communication, ils n'ont aucune solution et ne semblent pas être au courant du problème. Mais les ingénieurs optent pour un problème matériel apparemment.

Seule solution: faire constater le phénomène par un centre Apple agréé. Le plus proche de chez moi est à 80 km.

Si l'un d'entre-vous en a un plus proche de chez lui, ce serait sympa de le faire constater au plus vite.
Ca m'éviterait de faire plus de 150 km a/r...


----------



## bluheim (15 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en revanche, le support par téléphone me fait moins rigoler.
> Après 30 mn de communication, ils n'ont aucune solution et ne semblent pas être au courant du problème. Mais les ingénieurs optent pour un problème matériel apparemment.
> 
> Seule solution: faire constater le phénomène par un centre Apple agréé. Le plus proche de chez moi est à 80 km.
> ...



J'en ai un à une petite dizaine de KMs. Je m'en charge dans la semaine...


----------



## lawappe (15 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai un à une petite dizaine de KMs. Je m'en charge dans la semaine...



Ok, je viens de les appeler.

Je leur envoi le lien vers ce post et ta petite application par e-mail.
Ca m'évitera de me déplacer. Sauf s'ils me disent que rien n'apparait chez eux. Auquel cas, je ferais le déplacement.

Ils pensaient que je les appelais pour un problème de rémanence différent.
Car il semblerait qu'un phénomène soit connu, et qui conserve les fenêtres un certain temps à l'écran malgré qu'elles soient réduites. Mais ce n'est pas ce qui nous préoccupe...

Donc le premier qui a plus d'infos de la part d'un centre agrée informe les autres


----------



## etidej (16 Mars 2006)

Bon, ce matin j'ai étais voir mon revendeur avec mon imac et là nous avons fait le test. Mon oeil voit la rémanence le sien ne constate rien d'annormal.

Après l'essai comparatif sur G5 avec écran 20" pas de rémanence maintenant sur tous les mac intel (2) l'effet est toujours  présent.

Cette hiistoire commence à me plaire, c'est tout juste non c'est juste il m'a dit et je  le cite "je pensais qu'il n'exister pas de personnes aussi maniaque moi".

Je suis un peu décontenancé par tout cela, cet après midi j'ai décidé d'aller à la Fnac pour voir si les mac intel qu'ils on en expo font la même cose...

Qu'est ce que je peux faire, je l'ai acheté Lundi 13 et oui un 13, le ramener attendre... c'est pas simple...


----------



## lawappe (16 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ce matin j'ai étais voir mon revendeur avec mon imac et là nous avons fait le test. Mon oeil voit la rémanence le sien ne constate rien d'annormal.
> 
> Après l'essai comparatif sur G5 avec écran 20" pas de rémanence maintenant sur tous les mac intel (2) l'effet est toujours  présent.
> 
> ...



Si tu le ramènes t'auras le meme problème avec un autre.
A moins que tu demandes le remboursement, et que tu attendes une revB éventuelle. Mais c'est peut etre juste une config du pilote video qui déconne, on ne sait jamais.

J'attends la confirmation des deux SAV certifiés (celui de Montpellier et celui que Bluheim ira voir dans la semaine).

Mais au moins on est bien d'accord que tout les iMac ont cet effet...


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ce matin j'ai étais voir mon revendeur avec mon imac et là nous avons fait le test. Mon oeil voit la rémanence le sien ne constate rien d'annormal.



Mouais, il s'est bien foutu de ta gueule dans la mesure où absolument toutes les personnes à qui j'ai montré le phénomène l'ont vu...et qu'il apparaît sur des vidéos !

Clairement, il n'a pas voulu reconnaître le problème. Et son commentaire sur ta maniaquerie mérite une bonne paire de claques dans la gueule.


----------



## lawappe (16 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, il s'est bien foutu de ta gueule dans la mesure où absolument toutes les personnes à qui j'ai montré le phénomène l'ont vu...et qu'il apparaît sur des vidéos !
> 
> Clairement, il n'a pas voulu reconnaître le problème. Et son commentaire sur ta maniaquerie mérite une bonne paire de claques dans la gueule.



Je ne serais pas aussi dur, car j'ai remarqué que la plupart des personnes ont du mal à percevoir le phénomène initialement. J'ai fait l'essai avec plusieurs personnes dont mon revendeur et mon amie. Ils avaient une vision plus globale de l'affichage. Mais quand ils ont bien ciblé la partie à regarder, l'effet leur est visible parfaitement et sans équivoque.


----------



## etidej (16 Mars 2006)

Ouaips mais bon cela ne résoud pas le problème... cet aprèm direction la fnac on vera bien s'il ont un problème.

Il m'a dit aussi qu'il se peut que le phénomene que je vois et qui ne le "choque pas lui mac user de la première heure" que peut-être des update de tiger pourrait arrivé à résoudre ce problème, adaptation de tiger à l'architecture intel.

Mais bon on est que trois à avoir le problème ou quoi?


----------



## bidibout (16 Mars 2006)

Bon je me lance j'ai moi aussi le même soucis même s'il est vrai que je ne m'en était pas aperçu avant de lire ce post mais en effet une fois infomé du pb c'est bel et bien visible.

Par contre une idée me vient à l'esprit : vous savez parfois si on fait descendre une page dans safari rapidement par exemple une page de ce post parfois il peut arriver que des lignes de texte reste un peu superposées comme-ci l'ordi ramait et qu'il avait du mal à rafraichir la page et bien mon idée viens de là est-ce qu'il ne pourrait en effet ne pas venir de là le soucis c'est à dire une vitesse de rafraichissement des pages avec tiger ? plutôt qu'un pb de dalle ? et donc par conséquent ce serait plutôt un pb logiciel (pilote par ex) plutôt que matériel (la dalle ou autre électronique liée) ?

De plus on sait déjà qu'il y a des pb avec les pilotes ati (lignes horizontales dans certaines situations) donc pourquoi pas mettre ce pb là aussi sur le pilote ati ? ou sur tiger qui ne serait pas tout à fait au point avec intel sur ce coup là !


----------



## lawappe (16 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Ouaips mais bon cela ne résoud pas le problème... cet aprèm direction la fnac on vera bien s'il ont un problème.
> 
> Il m'a dit aussi qu'il se peut que le phénomene que je vois et qui ne le "choque pas lui mac user de la première heure" que peut-être des update de tiger pourrait arrivé à résoudre ce problème, adaptation de tiger à l'architecture intel.
> 
> Mais bon on est que trois à avoir le problème ou quoi?



Non on n'est pas que trois.
J'ai vu le phénomène sur tous les iMac Core Duo que j'ai testé et je ne suis pas le seul.
Ajoutes mes tests à ceux de Bluheim et ça fait dejà un bon paquet de iMac concernés.

Est-ce une série pourrie de ces jours-ci, peut-être... est-ce tous les iMac... peut-etre aussi...
On verra avec le diagnostic des centre agréés.

Sinon, le premier support que j'ai eu me parlait de pb logiciel. Et finalement, après tous les tests de bases (resets) ils m'ont parlé de pb matériel... on verra bien.


----------



## lawappe (16 Mars 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Bon je me lance j'ai moi aussi le même soucis même s'il est vrai que je ne m'en était pas aperçu avant de lire ce post mais en effet une fois infomé du pb c'est bel et bien visible.
> 
> Par contre une idée me vient à l'esprit : vous savez parfois si on fait descendre une page dans safari rapidement par exemple une page de ce post parfois il peut arriver que des lignes de texte reste un peu superposées comme-ci l'ordi ramait et qu'il avait du mal à rafraichir la page et bien mon idée viens de là est-ce qu'il ne pourrait en effet ne pas venir de là le soucis c'est à dire une vitesse de rafraichissement des pages avec tiger ? plutôt qu'un pb de dalle ? et donc par conséquent ce serait plutôt un pb logiciel (pilote par ex) plutôt que matériel (la dalle ou autre électronique liée) ?



J'avais noté aussi ce phénomène de décalage, qui apparait souvent sur le forum de MacGé avec Safari.
J'avais mis ça sur le compte d'un bug de Safari, mais du coup ta remarque est intéressante.

Il faudrait poser la question à des utilisateurs de G5 ou d'écran cathodiques, pour savoir si le déclage apparait aussi.


----------



## bidibout (16 Mars 2006)

lawappe a dit:
			
		

> J'avais noté aussi ce phénomène de décalage, qui apparait souvent sur le forum de MacGé avec Safari.
> J'avais mis ça sur le compte d'un bug de Safari, mais du coup ta remarque est intéressante.
> 
> Il faudrait poser la question à des utilisateurs de G5 ou d'écran cathodiques, pour savoir si le déclage apparait aussi.




A vrai dire j'ai eu un G5 pendant un mois le mois dernier et je me suis jamais rendu compte du pb mais peux-être n'y ais-je pas prêté attention !


----------



## bidibout (16 Mars 2006)

Car en effet je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit de la rémanence qui dans ce cas je pense ferait des trainées sur tous les éléments de la pages je pense et non pas que sur certains non ?

Par exemple pour iweb on voit bien que c'est bien présent surtout  sur le bouton "annuler" et pour ma part uniquement quand je déplace la page vers la droite et pas vers la gauche, dans le cas de la rémanence donc si je ne dis pas de bêtises la vitesse à laquelle les pixels passe de l'état éteint à allumée et bien cela le ferait dans tous les sens je crois.


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Par contre une idée me vient à l'esprit : vous savez parfois si on fait descendre une page dans safari rapidement par exemple une page de ce post parfois il peut arriver que des lignes de texte reste un peu superposées comme-ci l'ordi ramait et qu'il avait du mal à rafraichir la page et bien mon idée viens de là est-ce qu'il ne pourrait en effet ne pas venir de là le soucis c'est à dire une vitesse de rafraichissement des pages avec tiger ? plutôt qu'un pb de dalle ? et donc par conséquent ce serait plutôt un pb logiciel (pilote par ex) plutôt que matériel (la dalle ou autre électronique liée) ?



Ce problème n'a rien à voir. Et d'ailleurs ce n'est pas à proprement parler un bug, mais plutôt une fonctionnalité, appelée "Coalesced Updates" : http://developer.apple.com/technotes/tn2005/tn2133.html

Ca permet d'avoir des scrolling très efficaces en termes de performances, mais au détriment de la qualité. D'ailleurs, on peut désactiver cette option avec l'utilitaire Quartz Debug.

On en discute déjà ici :

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=1907439


----------



## hemelune (16 Mars 2006)

sur iweb, je vois la rémanence dans les deux sens, sinon iMacDisplayTester ne marche pas sur mon ibook G4 osx 10.4.5, c' était juste pour voir si je voyais l' effet sur mon G4 .

En tout cas il est indéniable que la rémanence existe sur les imac intel


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Car en effet je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit de la rémanence qui dans ce cas je pense ferait des trainées sur tous les éléments de la pages je pense et non pas que sur certains non ?
> 
> Par exemple pour iweb on voit bien que c'est bien présent surtout  sur le bouton "annuler" et pour ma part uniquement quand je déplace la page vers la droite et pas vers la gauche, dans le cas de la rémanence donc si je ne dis pas de bêtises la vitesse à laquelle les pixels passe de l'état éteint à allumée et bien cela le ferait dans tous les sens je crois.



As-tu essayé mon appli iMacDisplayTester ?

Elle est sur mon iDisk public : eric.morand


----------



## etidej (16 Mars 2006)

Je viens moi-même de tester ce matin pour faire comparer le phénomène au vendeur sur un G5 et il n'y avait aucun problème de rémanence sur les fenêtres tester sur iphoto en bougeant avec le G5 phénomène  invisible par contre sue l'intel à coté c'était énorme décalage de 2 voir 3 mm 

Je penche aussi pour un défaut d'optimisation du pilote de la carte vidéo, mais ce qui me parrait intriguant c'est que nous soyons si peu à constaté le phénomène.

Pourquoi ne pas faire un autre poste avec des statistiques concernant juste les propriétaires de imac intel avec en fichier joint le petit utilitaire qu'à fait bluheim afin d'une part de vraiment évaluer le nombre d'entre nous qui ont ce problème et pourquoi pas si le problème et majoritaire s'unir dans une démarche collective...

En ce qui me concerne je vais à la fnac tout à l'heure et je vous tiens au courant... Fnac de Bordeaux donc inutil d'aller embeter le vendeur après mon passage si non il va en avoir un peu assez de voir défiler du monde....


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> sur iweb, je vois la rémanence dans les deux sens, sinon iMacDisplayTester ne marche pas sur mon ibook G4 osx 10.4.5, c' était juste pour voir si je voyais l' effet sur mon G4 .
> 
> En tout cas il est indéniable que la rémanence existe sur les imac intel



Mince, il est pourtant compilé en Universal Binary !  

Tu as un message d'erreur dans la console ?


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

etidej a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas faire un autre poste avec des statistiques concernant juste les propriétaires de imac intel avec en fichier joint le petit utilitaire qu'à fait bluheim afin d'une part de vraiment évaluer le nombre d'entre nous qui ont ce problème et pourquoi pas si le problème et majoritaire s'unir dans une démarche collective...



Oui, ce serait une bonne idée parce qu'en effet le premier message de ce topic n'est pas très clair sur le sujet et on en sait bien plus aujourd'hui.

Je m'en charge.


----------



## etidej (16 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en charge.



Génial avec donc un sondage donc ou il apparaitrait le nombre de votant pour se rendre compte de l'ampleur du phénomene


----------



## iota (16 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Vous avez vu ça.
Ça correspond à l'effet que vous constatez au quotidien ?

@+
iota


----------



## hemelune (16 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Mince, il est pourtant compilé en Universal Binary !
> 
> Tu as un message d'erreur dans la console ?



message d erreur :

 iMacDisplayTester[399] Unknown class 'FreakSplitView' in nib file, using `NSView' instead.

En fait il manque la bare au milieu .


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Vous avez vu ça.
> Ça correspond à l'effet que vous constatez au quotidien ?
> ...



Oui, ça, on l'a aussi. C'est exactement du au même problème si tu veux mon avis. Sauf qu'il est très visible à ce moment là...mais c'est bien un problème de rémanence (le cube qui tourne laisse des traînées derrière lui).


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> message d erreur :
> 
> iMacDisplayTester[399] Unknown class 'FreakSplitView' in nib file, using `NSView' instead.



Tu l'as téléchargé quand ? Il me semble avoir corrigé l'appli depuis mais si tu me confirmes que le problème existe encore sur la dernière version, je vais y jeter un oeil...


----------



## iota (16 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça, on l'a aussi. C'est exactement du au même problème si tu veux mon avis. Sauf qu'il est très visible à ce moment là...mais c'est bien un problème de rémanence (le cube qui tourne laisse des traînées derrière lui).


La prochaine fois que vous avez une personne d'Apple au téléphone, indiquez lui cet article de la knowledge base, en indiquant que l'effet n'est pas uniquement présent pendant l'installation 

@+
iota


----------



## etidej (16 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Vous avez vu ça.
> Ça correspond à l'effet que vous constatez au quotidien ?
> ...


Ca commence peut-être a sentir mauvais cette histoire il y aurait des rémonté de problème que cela ne m'étonnerais pas... car pourquoi ce type de communiqué de la part d'apple


----------



## hemelune (16 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as téléchargé quand ? Il me semble avoir corrigé l'appli depuis mais si tu me confirmes que le problème existe encore sur la dernière version, je vais y jeter un oeil...



je l' ai telecharge il y a 20 min, mais il marche très bien sur l imac intel, c est sur l ibook qu il ne marche pas .


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois que vous avez une personne d'Apple au téléphone, indiquez lui cet article de la knowledge base, en indiquant que l'effet n'est pas uniquement présent pendant l'installation
> 
> @+
> iota



Merci pour le lien. 

Je vais l'ajouter à mon petit dossier...


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> je l' ai telecharge il y a 20 min, mais il marche très bien sur l imac intel, c est sur l ibook qu il ne marche pas .



Bon, j'ai du compiler une partie en Intel-only...

EDIT : Ha ben oui, j'ai compilé le famework en Intel uniquement. Quel crétin ! 

Tu as bien la barre au milieu avec le Mac Intel ?


----------



## bluheim (16 Mars 2006)

On passe ici ?

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=133113


----------



## lawappe (16 Mars 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Ce problème n'a rien à voir. Et d'ailleurs ce n'est pas à proprement parler un bug, mais plutôt une fonctionnalité, appelée "Coalesced Updates" : http://developer.apple.com/technotes/tn2005/tn2133.html
> 
> Ca permet d'avoir des scrolling très efficaces en termes de performances, mais au détriment de la qualité. D'ailleurs, on peut désactiver cette option avec l'utilitaire Quartz Debug.
> 
> ...



Sauf que ce n'est pas de ce problème dont je parle, mais d'un décalage complet des barres de titres sur le forum MacGé. Pas sur le texte lui-même. Donc c'est encore un autre phénomène...


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Mai 2006)

Pas la peine de multiplier les fils sur ce sujet, la suite c'est ici
On ferme!


----------

